# Progesterone pessaries



## maxi (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi Peter,
I have just had 3 embie transfer (5th ICSI) two grad 7 one grade 6 all four cell, number 10 being best.
I'm now using pessaries. My question is that I have extra pessaries from previous cycles and would I benefit from using three a day instead of 2 (400mg each).

Thanks,
Maxi


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

maxi said:


> Hi Peter,
> I have just had 3 embie transfer (5th ICSI) two grad 7 one grade 6 all four cell, number 10 being best.
> I'm now using pessaries. My question is that I have extra pessaries from previous cycles and would I benefit from using three a day instead of 2 (400mg each).
> 
> ...


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

maxi said:


> Hi Peter,
> I have just had 3 embie transfer (5th ICSI) two grad 7 one grade 6 all four cell, number 10 being best.
> I'm now using pessaries. My question is that I have extra pessaries from previous cycles and would I benefit from using three a day instead of 2 (400mg each).
> 
> ...


No not at all. Never take old drugs and always take precisely what is prescribed.

Good luck!

Peter


----------

